# Conan der Barbar: TV-Serie bei Amazon in Arbeit



## Darkmoon76 (6. Februar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Conan der Barbar: TV-Serie bei Amazon in Arbeit* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Conan der Barbar: TV-Serie bei Amazon in Arbeit*


----------



## golani79 (7. Februar 2018)

Ne Conan Serie? Yaaay ...

Von Amazon ... hmmm .. weiß nicht. Mal abwarten.
Wärs von Netflix hätte ich keine Bedenken, aber Produktionen von Amazon, sind qualitativ nicht immer so hochwertig.


----------



## Shalica (7. Februar 2018)

Gähn, alles schon mal da gewesen, fällt denen nix mehr neues ein ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Februar 2018)

Cool! Holen sie Ralf Moeller zurück? 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (7. Februar 2018)

Shalica schrieb:


> Gähn, alles schon mal da gewesen, fällt denen nix mehr neues ein ?




Der übliche Beissreflex ! Was war denn schon mal alles da ? Der geniale 1. Conan Film, der merkwürdige 2. Film, ein bescheidenes Pseudoremake vor etlichen Jahren und um 2000 rum eine vollkommen idiotische Serienadaption mit Ralf Möller, der sich als Conan für Kinder lächerlich machen durfte. Was eben passiert, wenn man aus Conan unbedingt eine Sonntags Nachmittagsserie machen möchte. Den gleichen Unfug haben sie ja mit Robocop auch mal verbrochen.

Während Kinofilme immer dümmlicher werden und kaum noch Charakterdarstellung und Handlung besitzen werden Serien immer anspruchsvoller und besser. Nicht gerade wenige Serien der 80er wirken heute doch eher peinlich, während manche moderne Serie damals undenkbar gewesen wäre, wie etwa Walking Dead, Hung oder sogar Sex & the City.

Ich finde e s jedenfalls grossartig, daß Conan eine moderne Serienadaption bekommt. Im übrigen hat Howard eine Unmenge an Romanen verfasst. Also nix mit "Gähn" !


----------



## Shalica (9. Februar 2018)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> Der übliche Beissreflex ! Was war denn schon mal alles da ? Der geniale 1. Conan Film, der merkwürdige 2. Film, ein bescheidenes Pseudoremake vor etlichen Jahren und um 2000 rum eine vollkommen idiotische Serienadaption mit Ralf Möller, der sich als Conan für Kinder lächerlich machen durfte. Was eben passiert, wenn man aus Conan unbedingt eine Sonntags Nachmittagsserie machen möchte. Den gleichen Unfug haben sie ja mit Robocop auch mal verbrochen.
> 
> Während Kinofilme immer dümmlicher werden und kaum noch Charakterdarstellung und Handlung besitzen werden Serien immer anspruchsvoller und besser. Nicht gerade wenige Serien der 80er wirken heute doch eher peinlich, während manche moderne Serie damals undenkbar gewesen wäre, wie etwa Walking Dead, Hung oder sogar Sex & the City.
> 
> Ich finde e s jedenfalls grossartig, daß Conan eine moderne Serienadaption bekommt. Im übrigen hat Howard eine Unmenge an Romanen verfasst. Also nix mit "Gähn" !



Nun wir reden wieder wenn die erste Folge gelaufen ist und zerrissen wurde   Oder auch nicht, wer kann schon Hellsehen


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (9. Februar 2018)

Pah! Das endet dann, wie "Xena" - die rennt auch immer mit Schwert rum, aber schlägt lieber mit der Faust unblutig ihre Gegner zu Boden. Auch der Wurfdiskus schreit nach blutigen Szenen - Fehlanzeige.


----------

